# Addicted people



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My best friend of over 48 years just lost her baby sister (46) to addiction. She was a giving, caring, loving mother, sister, and friend. She had been clean for almost a decade.

Three years ago, my 65 year old cousin died of complications due to opioid addiction.

It's an ugly disease.

Have you lost anyone?

ETA: I lost my mother to alcoholism as well.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Someone I love dearly is being treated for alcoholism as of yesterday.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are a few numbers and statistics according to the National Survey on Drug Use and Health from the Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration about drug and alcohol addiction as well as the number of those who are seeking treatment.

* 22 million Americans have a substance abuse or dependency problem
* Only 2.5 million of them enter a hospital or clinic for treatment
* Number one drug of abuse in the United States: Marijuana
* Number two drug of abuse in the United States: prescription painkillers
* The amount that the U.S. Federal Government will spend fighting drug abuse: $12 billion


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

No one in my family has died from drugs or alcohol.

I have lost more friends to drugs and alcohol than I can count.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

An estimated 88,0005 people (approximately 62,000 men and 26,000 women) die from alcohol-related causes annually, making alcohol the third leading preventable cause of death in the United States.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> the third leading preventable cause of death in the United States.


Far more than guns.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Far more than guns.


Are you trying to make this thread controversial by introducing a subject that isn't well accepted in General Chat? To get it moved, locked, or deleted?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you trying to make this thread controversial by introducing a subject that isn't well accepted in General Chat? To get it moved, locked, or deleted?


Button pushed


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Gun fetish.


It's just a fact.



Irish Pixie said:


> Are you trying to make this thread controversial by introducing a subject that isn't well accepted in General Chat? To get it moved, locked, or deleted?


I stated one simple, topical fact about "causes of death".


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Button pushed


No buttons pushed, sick of people actively trying to get threads they don't agree with closed. This one was blatant, having nothing to do with addiction.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

I lost a nephew, he shared a needle and contracted Aids.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've lost a few extended family members to drug overdoses.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ive lost good friends to drugs , alcohol and prison.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

AmericanStand said:


> Ive lost good friends to drugs , alcohol and prison.


Yep, all of the above.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

None in my family but I've seen it here in my city how once a person is tempted into taking drugs, they just won't let go. It was fairly common in my youth to see this in high school. Fortunately I've never felt tempted by it.

I remember one particular example in high school. One aggressive young student there who always was known to hang out with the wrong crowd and smoke pot died by his own stupidity. He was 17 and he insisted on "surfing" on the hood of a friend's car in the parking lot while in motion.

The car came to a halt. So did he a couple of seconds later, his head was the crumple zone. I remember how difficult it was for his sister who also attended the same school. She was the polar opposite of her brother. Sweet, kind, gentle, wouldn't hurt a fly. I saw her crying on the city bus on the way home.

After his death I guess the family up and moved away.

I remember the public subsidized housing neighborhood where i grew up, rough with gangs and drugs. Our neighbor two houses down sold drugs. When the shopping bag was placed on the front yard garden hose faucet that was when the drugs were ready and you could see them line up at their front door.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I lost may favorite cousin (one year younger than me) to a shot of bad heroin at 19 years old.

I’m still a little heartbroken over it, when it hits me. There were all sorts of things we were going to do, when we got old, fat, and had money. Never got to do any of that.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I've not lost a family member to it but it is all around me here in my little town/county. I know many grandparents raising the grand kids because the parents stay high. they can't work so I don't see how they buy the stuff. I mean even if they steal there is only so much around here you can take. how do they do it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Miss Kay said:


> how do they do it?


Welfare, stealing, dealing drugs, anything it takes.
Not all "addicts" are broke though.
Lots of them live comfortably but still get high all the time.
They often have enablers to support them.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

There is some good news.


> In 2018, the age-adjusted rate of drug overdose deaths in the United States was 4.6% lower than the rate in 2017. In 2018, there were 67,367 drug overdose deaths in the United States (Figure 1), 4.1% fewer deaths than in 2017 (70,237).
> The rate in 2018 (20.7) was 4.6% lower than the rate in 2017 (21.7)



https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db356-h.pdf


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Miss Kay said:


> I've not lost a family member to it but it is all around me here in my little town/county. I know many grandparents raising the grand kids because the parents stay high. they can't work so I don't see how they buy the stuff. I mean even if they steal there is only so much around here you can take. how do they do it?


Some women prostitute themselves for money for drugs. Men too, for that matter.


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> My best friend of over 48 years just lost her baby sister (46) to addiction. She was a giving, caring, loving mother, sister, and friend. She had been clean for almost a decade.
> 
> Three years ago, my 65 year old cousin died of complications due to opioid addiction.
> 
> ...


Alcoholism ran rampant through my family, my Dad, two brothers,one killed himself and his wife,one died of Ssirosis,now my son , it’s terrible! Also the son has stage 3 stomach cancer probably caused by the hard drinking terrible.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Most people know at least one or two people that have a beer or two after work, drugs are no different.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Some women prostitute themselves for money for drugs. Men too, for that matter.


I'd starve to death


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There was a divey bar I went to as a young man with my after work buds.
Two 60ish female regulars there had there own stools right by the door.
They were known as "Tequila Sheila" and "Closing Time", and they didn't appear to be wanting for much.
Don't short change yourself Mr. Husker.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> My best friend of over 48 years just lost her baby sister (46) to addiction. She was a giving, caring, loving mother, sister, and friend. She had been clean for almost a decade.
> 
> Three years ago, my 65 year old cousin died of complications due to opioid addiction.
> 
> ...


My Mom, Dad if not directly, alcohol was a contributing, if not primary cause. Opioids,Cocaine,ETOH various other prescription drugs took the remainder of the few acquaintances, I have left. A death by natural causation would be a welcome reprieve. Nothing worse than grieving for someone who didn't have to pass.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I lost my parents and little sister to addiction, tobacco was their drug of choice.
Mom and Dad were not drinkers, but if they were awake, they were puffing a cigarette.
Dad was 69, (heart) Mom was 60 (Cancer) and Linda was 48. (Cancer)
One uncle died of emphysema at 73, one uncle died of cirrhosis, (59) another drank himself into such an unhealthy state he died of pneumonia (45) as did my grandpa (65).
An ex sister in law and a cousin in law died of drug overdoses.
Several friends have died of alcohol related issues such as drunk drivers, themselves or someone else.
I was addicted to tobacco for years, and it almost killed me (Heart attack) I've been (by the Grace of God) tobacco free for over 19 years now.
Addiction is an incurable disease. I believe if I had one cigarette, I'd be back to smoking 2 packs a day.
A friend quit drinking for over 25 years. He decided he was over being an alcoholic and started drinking again.
He lost his house, his job and spent time in jail for threatening to shoot a county commissioner.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I have a hard time not blaming the victim (Sorry, addict) for partaking in the first place.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No disrespect to those who have or are struggling with their own demons, but the word "victim" isn't the best or even accurate description that should be used. It is another label with various purposes behind it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> No disrespect to those who have or are struggling with their own demons, but the word "victim" isn't the best or even accurate description that should be used. It is another label with various purposes behind it.


I agree. It diminishes true victims, and excuses deadly behavior.

Way too many people have long since abandoned personal accountability.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Drug Deaths Dropped Almost 5% in 2018, After Rising for 28 Years*

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db356-h.pdf


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

We have addicts in our family, some have managed to kick their habits, some have not.

I think in most of the cases it all started in the teen years.

I can even think back to my own teen years, that I was probably witnessing the transformation into an alcoholic of some of my peers.

The availability of addictive drugs was very low at that time and in the area I grew up in (I guess), but there seems to be availability just about everywhere now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I can visit a small cemetery where I grew up and find six of my school friends buried. All drug and alcohol related. Honestly, that made up the majority of folks I grew up with.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This does not help...

Three illegal aliens are among six accused drug dealers who were freed from jail by New York City officials after their arrests for allegedly running a $7 million drug packaging ring, with agents seizing 750,000 glassine envelopes of suspected heroin and fentanyl.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/01/29/ny-frees-six-drug-dealers-7m-fentanyl/


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I had an uncle who was killed by dirty stinking drunk who was stupid enough to drive a car after tying one on.
My father was almost killed by a dirty piece of filth who was high on meth. My father surprised him sleeping in our barn and he beat my father with a stick, cracked his skull. 

Let the addicts rot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> I had an uncle who was killed by dirty stinking drunk who was stupid enough to drive a car after tying one on.


I also had an uncle killed by a drunk driver when he was only 41.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Farmerga said:


> I had an uncle who was killed by dirty stinking drunk who was stupid enough to drive a car after tying one on.


I had a cousin killed by drunk driver who decided it was ok for him to drive drunk "as long as he was careful."


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> This does not help...
> 
> Three illegal aliens are among six accused drug dealers who were freed from jail by New York City officials after their arrests for allegedly running a $7 million drug packaging ring, with agents seizing 750,000 glassine envelopes of suspected heroin and fentanyl.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/01/29/ny-frees-six-drug-dealers-7m-fentanyl/


If being arrested was a deterrent for crime that would be great. Unfortunately the current 'catch and release' mentality has removed that.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I found my great great grandfather’s death certificate online. It said “accidental morphine poisoning” under cause of death. I wonder if he was an addict or took too much because of a painful medical condition. Opioids weren’t regulated back then I think. However, on that side of the family there are a lot of addicts, mostly alcohol. There is mental illness also, which I think contributes to the addictions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

vicki in NW OH said:


> Opioids weren’t regulated back then I think.


Many drugs had little regulation before the early 1920's.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

We have our fair share of functioning alcoholics and smokers in our family. None have harmed others by their actions. A couple have left us early because of their addictions.

As long as their actions don't hurt others, I let them do as they please and demand others afford me the same consideration.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't look to make excuses for addicted people that commit crimes. However.
When we start referring to addicted people as scum, dogs, filth.
We not only steal any vestige of humanity the addict has left. If they have any.
We diminish our humanity as a whole.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> I don't look to make excuses for addicted people that commit crimes. *However.*


You didn't stop in time.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

As a rule, I wouldn't consider an addict to be scum, filth or a dog (how can people insult dogs like that?). Just being an addict is not a reason for name calling. But addicts who steal, drive under the influence or physically harm others are pretty poor excuses for human beings.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SRSLADE said:


> I don't look to make excuses for addicted people that commit crimes. However.
> When we start referring to addicted people as scum, dogs, filth.
> We not only steal any vestige of humanity the addict has left. If they have any.
> We diminish our humanity as a whole.


Thank you. I edited my prior post. You are correct, we should not diminish our humanity.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Darwin's law at work. We are what history will regard as a :"new" society working its way to equilibrium. There will be the fit who survive and prosper, the failures will drop out of the march. There have always been dangers to avoid---it is just that the dangers are no longer bears, tigers, snakes and starvation. 

It is a shame that anyone could have so little respect for the people who worked, fought, sacrificed for generations before him that he/she would deliberately ingest poisons that almost certainly lead to a bad outcome. But then, some people are just stupid and ordained to fail. Again, Darwin's law at work.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The memorial for my friend's sister is tomorrow. I'm going, and it will be a very hard day for everyone.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I was in post surgery three different times for my foot problems, and opioids were routinely prescribed--almost like candy. Hydrocodone, or stronger oxycodone every six hours, whichever I preferred, and oxycontin on top of that to last throughout the day on a long term basis. I had two episodes in hospital recovery when they gave me the good stuff(Wow, pink dancing elephants, flying carpet rides, giggling at my own jokes….) in IV fentanyl. During the three year problem period, I collected a lot of bottles of opioids.

That was three year ago now, when doctors thought, wrongly, that synthetic opioids were a lot safer and non-addicting than opium derivatives. One night, the floor nurse said, "You need to put down 4 as your pain level, and then I can give you oxycodone." Okay, and I floated off to sleep.



Thanks, Purdue Pharma.....

(Full disclosure, even sober, I giggle at my own jokes....  )

geo


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

CKelly78z said:


> I have a hard time not blaming the victim (Sorry, addict) for partaking in the first place.


 Do you feel the same about those with a cold ?
They are similar in the way that people doing every day things can contract the disease without knowing it and then it incubates within them for a while before it becomes at all apparent.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Do you feel the same about those with a cold ?
> They are similar in the way that people doing every day things can contract the disease without knowing it and then it incubates within them for a while before it becomes at all apparent.


You said this kind of thing comes to you in a flash. Maybe you take a minute and consider things before you post.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

And our oldest is going to the memorial too, my friend has been like an aunt to her. Our youngest called her this morning, and told her she'll see her in June.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If there was something I could do to curb the opioid problem I would do it, but I don't see how denying me appropriate pain meds is going to help.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I don't see how denying me appropriate paid meds is going to help.


I've not heard of anyone being denied needed medications.
It may not be as easy to get as it has been though.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nevada said:


> If there was something I could do to curb the opioid problem I would do it, but I don't see how denying me appropriate pain meds is going to help.


That's the issue in a nutshell. How do we get people who legitimately need opioids their medication, and keep it from addicts?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> and keep it from addicts?


You can't keep drugs away from the addicts.
People do what they want to do.
Until *they* want to stop, they will find a way to get high.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevada said:


> If there was something I could do to curb the opioid problem I would do it, but I don't see how denying me appropriate pain meds is going to help.


From what I've been told the medical community is reevaluating what is appropriate for different cases. Not long ago some pretty powerful and addictive drugs were vastly over prescribed.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've not heard of anyone being denied needed medications.


I'm not interested in having you be the arbiter of whether I really needed pain medication.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I'm not interested in having you be the arbiter of whether I really needed pain medication.


That's your Dr's job.
The Dr's my wife works with write prescriptions all the time for those who need the medications.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's the issue in a nutshell. How do we get people who legitimately need opioids their medication, and keep it from addicts?


I've never asked for more than maybe 10 or so pills to get me through the first few days of dental pain. It's not like I asked for 2 years worth. If a dentist prescribes 10 Lortab after doing an extraction, the patient isn't going to sell them because he needs them.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevada said:


> I've never asked for more than maybe 10 or so pills to get me through the first few days of dental pain. It's not like I asked for 2 years worth. If a dentist prescribes 10 Lortab after doing an extraction, the patient isn't going to sell them because he needs them.


Since that contains an opioid it will be problematic to get.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's your Dr's job.
> The Dr's my wife works with write prescriptions all the time for those who need the medications.


I just picked up a scrip for some kind of opioid painkiller (ETA: hydrocodone) for my upcoming foot surgery. I probably won’t take much of it at all. Advil usually works very well for me. But no problem getting it.
My daughter got oxycodone last year when she had her tonsils removed. She definitely needed it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I've never asked for more than maybe 10 or so pills to get me through the first few days of dental pain.


Asking for them tends to make them suspicious.
They already know there will be pain.

You can tell them OTC meds don't work well for you, but if you ask for opioids by name they sometimes get leery.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> My best friend of over 48 years just lost her baby sister (46) to addiction. She was a giving, caring, loving mother, sister, and friend. She had been clean for almost a decade.
> 
> Three years ago, my 65 year old cousin died of complications due to opioid addiction.
> 
> ...


Wow. I pray for your friends and family. I’m terrified of opioids, for the sole reason that I’m a person that’s easily addicted. I’m blessed to have had just enough sense to not get into anything worse than tobacco. My wife and dr know that I DO NOT want opioids for any reason. I also wear it on a bracelet. I have friends that are swimming in that river now. Seth


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevada said:


> I'm not interested in having you be the arbiter of whether I really needed pain medication.


Exactly !
I just can’t understand how any of you think it’s any of your business what another adult puts in their body.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I've never asked for more than maybe 10 or so pills to get me through the first few days of dental pain. It's not like I asked for 2 years worth. If a dentist prescribes 10 Lortab after doing an extraction, the patient isn't going to sell them because he needs them.


Over prescribing can be part of the problem. I had a wisdom tooth extracted a few years ago and the dentist prescribed me 30! I only needed maybe four of them. I eventually used them all. A half of one would knock out a headache fast....


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's the issue in a nutshell. How do we get people who legitimately need opioids their medication, and keep it from addicts?


We don't try. It is a waste of time and resources. We need to use those resources to protect the general population from the stupidity of addicts. (Keep these idiots from driving under the influence, etc.)


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> I just picked up a scrip for some kind of opioid painkiller (ETA: hydrocodone) for my upcoming foot surgery. I probably won’t take much of it at all. Advil usually works very well for me. But no problem getting it.
> My daughter got oxycodone last year when she had her tonsils removed. She definitely needed it.


When I had my surgery a few years ago, I refused the pain meds as soon as I realized they had me on them.
I know too many people addicted to pain meds, (I assume opioids of one kind or another) so I just took Tylenol.
Call me chicken, but I don't want to take a chance.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Nevada said:


> I've never asked for more than maybe 10 or so pills to get me through the first few days of dental pain. It's not like I asked for 2 years worth. If a dentist prescribes 10 Lortab after doing an extraction, the patient isn't going to sell them because he needs them.


 I'm having 3 teeth extracted next week, on top of the 4 teeth I had pulled last year (Cancer radiation hit them). I don't plan on taking anything for the pain just like last time, that I got along just fine.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

First cleanup.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Exactly !
> I just can’t understand how any of you think it’s any of your business what another adult puts in their body.


Well, there are those who believe they know what is better for you than you do, because well, you are doing something to yourself that they don't agree with.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

My father abused alcohol and the whole family suffered. I then followed suit, as is usually the case. Alcohol abuse nearly killed me via a car wreck and raised havoc in my life and those around me. To know what delivered me and many others, see (and listen) at https://unshackled.org/listen/browse-all-programs/?q=alcohol&years=&lang=english&order=date-desc


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevada said:


> If there was something I could do to curb the opioid problem I would do it, but I don't see how denying me appropriate pain meds is going to help.


If you don't trust your dentist's judgement on pain management, maybe you should get another opinion. IMHO


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I've never asked for more than maybe 10 or so pills to get me through the first few days of dental pain. It's not like I asked for 2 years worth. If a dentist prescribes 10 Lortab after doing an extraction, the patient isn't going to sell them because he needs them.


Didn't you get that dental work done in Mexico?


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

late to this....but I just celebrated 19 years clean on Feb 16, 2020. I started trying to get clean in 1988 at age 19. For all you who have been harmed by addicts, I offer an apology.
For all of you who have lost someone to addiction...me too, and I offer condolences.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kinnb said:


> late to this....but I just celebrated 19 years clean on Feb 16, 2020. I started trying to get clean in 1988 at age 19. For all you who have been harmed by addicts, I offer an apology.
> For all of you who have lost someone to addiction...me too, and I offer condolences.


Well done! No apology needed. Condolences appreciated.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

@Yvonne's hubby thank you!!  it's work, for sure, but there is hope for those who want to change, and I want to be that person my dogs think I am


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kinnb said:


> @Yvonne's hubby thank you!!  it's work, for sure, but there is hope for those who want to change, and I want to be that person my dogs think I am


Being the person your dogs think you are is a lofty goal for sure!!


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

I personally used to be an alcoholic since i was 18 , i am 33.

It has been 3 years when I managed to get of the stuff. When I first got out i went back to drinking but it became less and less . I was put on meds to help me not drink to. Now I am able to most of the time only have a social drink. But it it only has to be when I'm in a happy mood.

I still try hard every day day not to drink even when people infront of me are drinking.... Alcoholism is hard to recover completely, but I will try. And according to addictionresource, every addiction is hard to be beaten


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

A good friend of mine died recently, he hurt his back 20 years ago and since then his life revolved around those pills.


----------

